# Mono



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

If they're on CD, try ripping them into 128kbps, 2-Channel Mono. But if you want the old effect they did in the movies, try ripping them into mono WAV files.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

16bit 44.1khz is CD quality.

If you want mono that sounds great (without flanging or phase cancellation) drop one channel altogether (e.g. just keep the left or right).

If you are talking about compressing (or ripping) a soundscape to mp3 or similar that is a different issue.


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

Mono - the kissig disease

i do as push does drop one chanel with audacity.


----------

